# Cat support dogs...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been following with interest the thread on training - or non-training - of emotional support dogs, and read the article on task training Click posted a link to. I thought as I read it how Sophy reminds me when it is time for all the important events in her day - walks, meals, treats after walks, and in the last few days, that rain means playing Hunt the Treat. She has just surpassed herself though, telling me that it is time for Pippin-cat's medicine, getting my attention and then pointing to the chair where he gets his tiny bowl of biscuits with a dose of Metacam. He sometimes leaves one or two, and if she finds them before I do she snaffles them - hence her not very altruistic concern!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That's how you train a dog to remind you to take your medication. Give a treat at exactly the same time every day. They will expect it, lead you to the treat box, where you just happen to keep your meds. Funny that your dog is doing that for your cat. I love that. Give Sophy a scratch from me. Clever dog, that Sophy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, another bit of inadvertent training! Bit like the firm link between the pop of a fizzy wine cork and shared nibbles, or the phrase "Do you think it might be...?" and dashing off to blag treats. Sophy says thanks for the tickle, but do you have anything more interesting in your pocket? She will flutter eyelashes, ears and tail to charm it out of you if you do!


----------

